# Re-Post:Optoma HD20 won't display 1080P only 1080i



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

During my total fustration :scratch: I had posted this already stating I had issues with a Optoma HD30 (not :duh when in fact I have an HD20, I appoligize for the error. 

Output and setup is through a Sony BX18 BluRay Player. I set the Sony BluRay Player to 1080p and the screen was 90% noise, I could barely see the menu, I changed it to 1080i and picture was fine. So why can't I get 1080P to display through the projector since it is rated @ 1080p ?????? I couldn't find anything in the Optoma manual that related to any changes that could be made to control this.

Again I appoligize for submitting bad info, my fustration got to me............:sad:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

To be honest I'm not sure I have the hd20 and it automatically gives you the best resolution available.

Have you tried setting the pj to output through receiver and hooking bluray player up to receiver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What receiver are you using?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> What receiver are you using?


Sony 520 is what he's using


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, have you tried running the HDMI cable directly to the projector bypassing the receiver? It may be a setting in the receiver thats not allowing 1080p to pass through.


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

I've tried going through the receiver and again direct cable hook up from the BluRay Player to the projector, no difference. I did order another 25' HDMI cable, Monster Cable this time, not another el-cheap-o like I have now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried going into the BluRay players menu and make sure its not outputting 1080p 24?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

after you select 1080p, click the left and right direction pad continuously until it connects. It appears it takes a moment to detect a signal and boxee times out, moving left and right seems to keep the boxee signal going.


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

No, I haven't tried that, but I will this afternoon and I'll post back up.
Thx


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

JQueen said:


> after you select 1080p, click the left and right direction pad continuously until it connects. It appears it takes a moment to detect a signal and boxee times out, moving left and right seems to keep the boxee signal going.


Are you refering to the BluRay remote ????


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

PJ


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

JQueen said:


> PJ


:T


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

Just to share..............:duh:, I called Optoma Tech Support this morning and found out what the issue is......*when cable length exceeds 15 ft the noise is symptomatic of a poor quality HDMI cable* and the lack of being able to achieve 1080p, case in point, I tried to shave off a few bucks in this project and bought a el-cheap-o Ebay HDMI....MY BAD !!!!!!

I ordered a new 25' length of Monster cable this morning so hopefully by next week my problem will be resolved.

Thanks all for your input...........:hail:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

90profx said:


> Just to share..............:duh:, I called Optoma Tech Support this morning and found out what the issue is......when cable length exceeds 15 ft the noise is symptomatic of a poor quality HDMI cable, case in point, I tried to shave off a few bucks in this project and bought a el-cheap-o Ebay HDMI....MY BAD !!!!!!
> 
> I ordered a new 25' length of Monster cable this morning so hopefully by next week my problem will be resolved.
> 
> Thanks all for your input...........:hail:


I don't know how much I agree with that.. I bought 2 25ft hdmi cables on eBay for like 12 dollars and they worked fine.. Only reason I bring that up is because I know monster cables can be very expensive


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

It's not a total loss, I have the option of returning the Monster Cable for a full refund if I'm not satisfied, so it'll be $5 to ship it back. I figure it'll be worth $5 to see if it works.


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok all, problem fixed by the install of a new Monster HDMI cable, 1080p plays great now. Seems the tech at Optoma was correct, bad/cheap HDMI cable was the cause.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know if it just wasn't a bad cable instead of what you call cheap. I get cables from monoprice for 10 bucks with shipping and my 1080p PJ works fantastic with them. Just a thought....:scratch:


----------

